# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 25)



## ripjack13 (Jun 17, 2018)

*What new and different woodworking projects will you be working on this summer?*








*Rules*
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, primates, woodticks, volcano lovers, and wood lovers are welcome to post an answer.
But who cares, no ones reads the rules anyhow....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2018)

not new or different- boxes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 17, 2018)

I have no clue, depends on work and how long this overtime will continue. Right now I'll take all I can get because I know it won't last forever. But there are some things I would like to make, some weather stations, clocks, the usual turning things just for fun. Some new trim for the inside of the house that will be all wood and clear finished. And I really need a new work bench!
And my Texas brothers hooked me up with a bunch of skeet that I am anxious to play with!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2018)

More hollow form type turnings now that I have a good hollowing rig.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> not new or different- boxes

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 17, 2018)

Have an idea or two—-
Some clocks, try the birds(thanks @barry richardson ), have a ton of other small stuff to make, try some more big hollowing...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2018)

I need to turn an urn for my best friend's father's ashes. Pretty nervous abiut it so I've put off starting on it but I need to get going on it. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 17, 2018)

Not sure yet. Will know when it happens. Got a lady that wants a piece of turned art with a Tiger and butterfly theme. Not sure what I can come up with yet ,but she said what ever I make her just make it look pretty. Lol. O and @ripjack13 we do read the rules we just don't follow them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 17, 2018)

steve bellinger said:


> Not sure yet. Will know when it happens. Got a lady that wants a piece of turned art with a Tiger and butterfly theme. Not sure what I can come up with yet ,but she said what ever I make her just make it look pretty. Lol. O and @ripjack13 we do read the rules we just don't follow them



Who needs any stinkin rules anywho....... 

Oooopps

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I need to turn an urn for my best friend's father's ashes. Pretty nervous abiut it so I've put off starting on it but I need to get going on it. Tony


Understand your apprehension (several times over)—
I’ve got woods for that. We both like Mesquite, but have lots of Sycamore—> easier to hollow


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Understand your apprehension (several times over)—
> I’ve got woods for that. We both like Mesquite, but have lots of Sycamore—> easier to hollow



Thank you David, I appreciate the offer but I'm doing it out of a Mesquite tree that grew in his front yard, it was his favorite tree.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Gonna try and close in part of the shop and climate control it so I can work out there comfortably all seasons. Impossible to heat the entire uninsulated building during the winter, although most winters (_the one just passed excepted_) it's not unbearable but a few days. Typically May through October the heat in there is stifling however, temps 110 - 115 degrees, and unlike you folks out there in the desert where that's normal, that's frequently accompanied by 60 - 90% humidity. Can't walk across the shop and pick anything up off the work bench without breaking a sweat.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm taking a class at Arrowmont Craft School in Gatlinburg, TN, on making utensils for the kitchen. I've only made a few simple ones but now am taking more of an interest.
https://www.arrowmont.org/workshops-classes/workshop-details/?action=evrplusegister&event_id=408

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 17, 2018)

Hope to have time to work on a couple more guitars.? Not sure how my time will manage out. I also want to attempt a coffee table I've had planned for quite awhile. All real joinery of coarse. No metal parts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I need to turn an urn for my best friend's father's ashes. Pretty nervous abiut it so I've put off starting on it but I need to get going on it. Tony



Just do it  and remember 1 cubic inch per pound. Do you have a hollowing rig?


----------



## Tony (Jun 17, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Just do it  and remember 1 cubic inch per pound. Do you have a hollowing rig?



I do not Lou. I've got a Sorby hollowing tool, hopefully that will be enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I do not Lou. I've got a Sorby hollowing tool, hopefully that will be enough.



From recent experience...especially if you are using mesquite, you might think about investing...got mine for $150.00 from @Spinartist ’s friend and made a world of a difference.


----------



## DKMD (Jun 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I do not Lou. I've got a Sorby hollowing tool, hopefully that will be enough.



You might consider a two piece HF... much easier for medium to large forms. I haven’t done any segmented stuff, but it would also be easier since you can hollow as you build it up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 17, 2018)

Have already worked on and completed a new project this summer. I'll be posting a thread with details and pics once I have a chance to get some decent pics of it in use.

Other than that, it'll be finishing the shop reorganization - I am nearly done with that. Have several tools I plan to start restoration work on this summer as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Jun 17, 2018)

Tony said:


> I do not Lou. I've got a Sorby hollowing tool, hopefully that will be enough.



I do.
Come on over.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 18, 2018)

Just will be building up stock for fall/winter shows. And turning what ever woodturning jobs that come in. Got a text this morning @ 7:oo am to make nine 4" round finials for a company.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 24, 2018)

David Hill said:


> I do.
> Come on over.



You'd better do it Tony, before he gets busy.... hehehe



rocky1 said:


> Gonna try and close in part of the shop and climate control it so I can work out there comfortably all seasons. Impossible to heat the entire uninsulated building during the winter, although most winters (_the one just passed excepted_) it's not unbearable but a few days. Typically May through October the heat in there is stifling however*, temps 110 - 115 degrees, and unlike you folks out there in the desert where that's normal,* that's frequently accompanied by 60 - 90% humidity. Can't walk across the shop and pick anything up off the work bench without breaking a sweat.



Shucks, Rocky, we get humidity up 60% sometimes. Only last for a few days, but it's miserable none the less. A couple years I accidentally stopped near the TV when my wife was watching a weather report, and the weather reporter said our humidity was -4%. I couldn't believe what I just heard, but couldn't bring myself to check if it is possible to have negative humidity. 

............... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

